# New Channel on Spanish TV



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

Probably old news to some but on my return to Spain after 2 months away I have discovered what was la Sexta 2 is now Xplora.

It's very much like DiscoveryMax only Xplora have sworn not to show repeats so much, I got fed up with DMax because of this reason especially Chop shop and LA Ink.

Schedule of programes Bienvenido a laSexta and all in English no satellite dish needed.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

NotinUse said:


> Probably old news to some but on my return to Spain after 2 months away I have discovered what was la Sexta 2 is now Xplora.
> 
> It's very much like DiscoveryMax only Xplora have sworn not to show repeats so much, I got fed up with DMax because of this reason especially Chop shop and LA Ink.
> 
> Schedule of programes Bienvenido a laSexta and all in English no satellite dish needed.


I think that if you do a complete rescan, you will find that there are a number of new channels - some are active, and some that will be going 'live' shortly.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

The Energy channel is quite new too (this one belongs to mediaset - the group that owns Cuatro).
Loads of back-to-back Top Gears.
My husband loves it.


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

I had the misfortune to watch UK TV while away and I really can't understand why people miss it when in Spain
Okay maybe a few girls and a few feminized men might miss the soaps but other than that it's pure [email protected] and I would feel outdone if I had to pay a license fee.

Spain now offers so much more in the way of telestial tv, without the need of risking throwing money at a dodgy satellite installer.

A quick flick through the channels will often land on a film with the English version which is more than enough to satisfy a few hours a day.

IMHO If anyone wants more than a few hours a day then why be in Spain stuck in front of a box.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

NotinUse said:


> Probably old news to some but on my return to Spain after 2 months away I have discovered what was la Sexta 2 is now Xplora.
> 
> It's very much like DiscoveryMax only Xplora have sworn not to show repeats so much, I got fed up with DMax because of this reason especially Chop shop and LA Ink.
> 
> Schedule of programes Bienvenido a laSexta and all in English no satellite dish needed.


Yes, Explora is fun. Nearly all the programmes are American or British so you can turn off the dubbing and get the original English sound. Mr A has been glued to some programme about men driving big lorries over the ice, and I've been watching the lovely Simon King with his Big Cat Diaries.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Game of Thrones is being shown on Antena 3 soon - has anyone seen it? Any good?


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Mr A has been glued to some programme about men driving big lorries over the ice


That's a good program to watch on a hot day.
Watching that can cool me down quite nicely.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Solwriter said:


> The Energy channel is quite new too (this one belongs to mediaset - the group that owns Cuatro).
> Loads of back-to-back Top Gears.
> My husband loves it.


So does the owner of our local bar. We keep having to explain that not everyone in England drives like that.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Game of Thrones is being shown on Antena 3 soon - has anyone seen it? Any good?


I haven't seen it and was wondering the same thing.
I'm not usually into epic-type fantasy (although I could be wrong about that description), but the cast looks quite impressive.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

I watched Grimm last night on Cuatro.
I had watched a couple of episodes in the UK and wondered what was going on.
Now I'm wondering whether it mattered...
But I'll try a couple more episodes. You never know...


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh and LaSexta3 is good for English films look for Todo Cine, not the latest but beggars can't be choosers. Now showing Mystery, Alaska (1999) with Berty Reynolds


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

NotinUse said:


> Oh and LaSexta3 is good for English films look for Todo Cine, not the latest but beggars can't be choosers. Now showing Mystery, Alaska (1999) with Berty Reynolds


I've watched a couple of good Brit made-for-TV films on there recently - the Red Riding ones. Just wish they had shown the last one in the trilogy.


----------



## Tilley (Jun 10, 2012)

Solwriter said:


> I watched Grimm last night on Cuatro.
> I had watched a couple of episodes in the UK and wondered what was going on.
> Now I'm wondering whether it mattered...
> But I'll try a couple more episodes. You never know...


Depends on what you like all 22 episodes are more or less the same from what I could gather all though I only saw about half, so i guess if you like one you should like them all if that makes sense. There is nothing to discover in the sense of a mystery that might unfold like Tinker Tailor Solider Spy, or even programmes like Blackout that are currently on.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Solwriter said:


> I watched Grimm last night on Cuatro.
> I had watched a couple of episodes in the UK and wondered what was going on.
> Now I'm wondering whether it mattered...
> But I'll try a couple more episodes. You never know...


my kids & OH liked Grimm - I could never quite get into it


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Tilley said:


> Depends on what you like all 22 episodes are more or less the same from what I could gather all though I only saw about half, so i guess if you like one you should like them all if that makes sense. There is nothing to discover in the sense of a mystery that might unfold like Tinker Tailor Solider Spy, or even programmes like Blackout that are currently on.


That is what I was thinking.
A novel idea but the usual cop-type series feel applied to the plots. 
Oh well.


----------



## Sunhat (Jun 20, 2012)

We had our dish taken down last March when we had the roof sorted- we have not put it back up and can honestly say we do not miss UK TV at all. The Spanish TV channels have plenty of films/American programmes we can watch in original language if we wish- quite like Bones- they solve every murder, clever folk. I wonder what the Olympic coverage will be like?
:cheer2: 
:first:




Sunhat


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info, now watching Xplora with Spanish subtitles.


----------

